# مكبر العمليات amplifier 741



## حياة يوسف (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

مطلوب شرح عن عمل واستخدام مكبر العمليات في دائره connection tester في مشروع تخرج 
مهم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مارس 2010)

فى هذه السلسلة شرح كامل ل 741
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## كراراحمد (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المغيره احمد (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حياة يوسف (29 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## tahert (5 أبريل 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## الامين عثمان (20 أبريل 2010)

نشكر جهدك القيم على هذا العمل الرائع .
تحياتي


----------



## moh-444 (4 يونيو 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## moh-444 (4 يونيو 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## طارق الحديد (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااا اخ ماجد​


----------



## saydhaydar (3 يوليو 2010)

ربنا آمنا بما انزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## basma almohamdy (18 مارس 2013)

مشاركة ممتازة ومفيدة


----------

